# Cape Henlopen State Park Fishing Pier



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

What a nice place to fish. I caught at least 20 croakers this morning on my little tube bait, but all were under size. Also caught small bluefish. I only seen one flounder caught. Great place to fish, but kind of far for me. But I will be back.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for posting. Looks like they did a nice job revamping the pier.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Ay Andy did you walk all the way to the end?


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

And did you see any decent size croaker or spot caught?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pajigging machin said:


> Ay Andy did you walk all the way to the end?


 Yes I did. That is where I caught all them little croakers. About 20 of them. After 20 little ones, I knew I was wasting my time. So my next mission was take pictures of the pier and park to send to my fishing friends in FL. That has to be one of the best fishing piers on the East Coast. IMO the Skyway fishing pier in FL. is the best. You can drive out on that pier and have your car or truck right were your fishing.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pajigging machin said:


> And did you see any decent size croaker or spot caught?


 I didn't see one spot caught, or one keeper croaker. I only seen one flounder caught and it was not a keeper. I would have liked to cut some fish strips from a few little croakers, but that is against the law. Most people were using minnows, squid, and Gulp Fish Bites, or Gulp Blood Worms.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

shoulda live lined a blue off the very end of the pier on a carolina rig into those pillings.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

How can you liveline a blue if others cannot or do not catch bluefish in the first place? (SMILE)


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Yup Andy sounds like you had a trip just like me when I went except I saw a legal flounder caught and just like you realized big fish weren't hitting and did something else


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Green Cart said:


> How can you liveline a blue if others cannot or do not catch bluefish in the first place? (SMILE)


uhhh what? he said he caught small bluefish.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

kurazy kracka said:


> uhhh what? he said he caught small bluefish.


 Caught a small bluefish. Only one. What would I be fishing for if I used the little blue for bait?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

The pier really looks nice. Looks perfect for my electric travel scooter. Is it open 24/7


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I think it is open 24/7. Lots of light to drawl the bait and fish in. You won't need a light. Lights all along the pier. The pier must be 1/4 mile long. I like your electric scooter.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I must have caught a couple hundred Weakies off that pier at night casting spec rigs under the lights.
Glad to see it is back.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

dena said:


> I must have caught a couple hundred Weakies off that pier at night casting spec rigs under the lights.
> Glad to see it is back.


 That's great!! Did you get any keepers, and how long ago was that?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

kurazy kracka

You are right. I did not notice bluefish caught by andypat


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

andypat said:


> That's great!! Did you get any keepers, and how long ago was that?


I am talking years ago, before the pier burned.


----------

